# Longtime Navarre pomp guy, needs panama city help



## JonW (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Does anyone here surf fish in panama city? I have fished Navarre Beach for years, but have a friend coming down to panama city Sunday morning who wants to pomp fish. I would imagine traffic and people would make surf fishing difficult this time of year. I don't even like driving to Destin! Anyway, is it even possible? I told him we may have to fish early, just want to know what to expect. Any advice on time, areas, etc., would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Hopefully spring breakers sleep in late.


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

Go to St. Andrews State park and fish the jetties for spanish. You should slay them there this time of year. Be prepared to try the bull reds when the tide starts going out, but you're not likely to catch a slot red in the pass, they're all big. You can fish for the pomps on the beach side of the pass, but surfers love that area if the surf is up. Should be some sheepshead on the jetties too. But if it were me, I'd put my buddy on the awesome spanish bite in the pass. Btw, get plenty of gotcha plugs, 40# or so leader with no swivel, or at least use black swivels. 

-Jaybird


----------



## JonW (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks man. I met him and his kids this morning just east of the pass. Caught two keeper pompano this morning, then just just peole watched the rest of the day. Let both his 11 year old son and 12 year old daughter reel them in and they felt like rockstars in front of all the spring breakers. They had a ball.


----------

